# Pamela Anderson Was on Regis and Kelly Friday.



## MacLover (Apr 3, 2005)

Pamela Anderson was on the show Friday.  She was talking about MAC and Viva Glam.  I taped it, and still have to watch it.  Did anybody get to see it?


----------

